# msdosfs display chinese(UTF-8) file name as ??



## wsw1wsw2 (Mar 19, 2009)

I use FreeBSD-7.1 and in my kernel conf file:

options MSDOSFS
options MSDOSFS_ICONV
options LIBICONV​
I mount the fat32 filesystem :

mount_msdosfs -D cp936 -L zh_CN.UTF-8 /dev/da0s1 /mnt

But it can not display chinese. Is there any problem about msdosfs or the problem about kiconv(GBK->UTF-8)?


----------



## nickolas (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe you have not set LANG MM_CHARSET environment variables.

Edit your .login_conf file or /etc/login.conf
Don't forget to run cap_mkdb after editing login.conf

For more info read login.conf(5) man page


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 20, 2009)

The freebsd console does not display utf-8 yet. It should however work in X based programs.


----------



## wsw1wsw2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> The freebsd console does not display utf-8 yet. It should however work in X based programs.



I use rxvt-unicode in the X windows system and it can display utf-8 chinese char right.

I think the kiconv lib can not convert UTF-16 to UTF-8 right now(FreeBSD-7.1). Am I right?


----------

